

Ask HN: Your biggest accomplishment in 2012? - coryl

HN is full of highly accomplished people, so let's inspire and share.<p>This year, I learned to code. I learned Objective-C and now make a living from my iOS apps. I also traveled to Thailand for 2 months and had my first Muay Thai fight which I won a decision after 5 rounds.
======
yolesaber
I finally landed a paying job (an internship, but I'm still in school) doing
the thing I love: coding and problem-solving. I actually got the position
through a Who's Hiring thread, which for me validates my browsing of HN heh.

As for 2013, I graduate in May and am looking forward to working with startups
in NYC. Hope to eventually found my own. I'm already building the first
product!

------
got2surf
After 3 years of having startup ideas, I finally committed and built a product
(with a couple of great friends) that's ready to launch! I'm not sure when we
can truly call ourselves a startup (when we exit private beta? When we
incorporate? When we get funding?), but I made huge steps towards that this
year and it feels awesome!

------
jamesjguthrie
This year I got married and started freelancing. Now I'm building a company
around my consulting services and launching my first product.

It's been a great year and I think 2013 will be even better.

------
kombinatorics
2012 has been my worst year by far. I failed countless times. Hoping 2013 is
better.

~~~
coryl
You learned a lot from your failures!

------
Mz
Left my job. Crossed the country, on foot and catching rides. Returned to
California. Mostly finished getting well. Made in roads into solving the big
issue that I think holds back at least one of my projects.

